
Ask HN: How do I learn more about China? - 40acres
Over the past few weeks I&#x27;ve been reading more and more about Chinese current events. Usually things related to government actions as most of my readings come from the NYT, Washington Post, or things posted here on HN.<p>I&#x27;d like to learn more about Chinese culture but do not know where to start, some of the topics I&#x27;m interested in are:<p>- Confuscism
- Mao 
- Chinese Communism &amp; Past Political Systems
- Modern Chinese Business Culture 
- Modern China (in general)
- The Chinese Economy (past, present &amp; future)<p>Please feel free to suggest books, documentaries, articles, blogs and other types of info that can help!
======
du_bing
Happy to see people from other countries want to know more about China. I am a
Chinese Web Developer, and I recommend one really good book for you to read,
that is the Shiji(史记), it has good English translation. It's about the history
of China before about 100BC.

Here is a good web version: [https://ctext.org/shiji](https://ctext.org/shiji)

The original Chinese version has half a million characters, and the
translation is about 1 million words, I guess.

After reading this classic book, you will know how China forms its political
system and also the Chinese way of thinking.

China has a lot of marvelous history books, all worthy to read. Mao Zedong has
read them all for many times in his life.

------
indescions_2018
My daily reads include the South China Morning Post and TechNode. And the A16Z
and YC blogs feature great in-depth insights. But as you might suspect, apart
from insider knowledge. There is very little real-time coverage and analysis.

[https://a16z.com/2018/01/13/super-apps-china-product-
innovat...](https://a16z.com/2018/01/13/super-apps-china-product-innovation-
wip/)

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-hidden-forces-behind-
toutia...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-hidden-forces-behind-toutiao-
chinas-content-king/)

------
euvitudo
This book was recommended to me by my step-father, who is mainland Chinese. He
grew up during the cultural revolution and has plenty to say about it. He
thought it was a good overview of the Party, and I enjoyed the read.

[https://www.amazon.com/Party-Secret-Chinas-Communist-
Rulers/...](https://www.amazon.com/Party-Secret-Chinas-Communist-
Rulers/dp/0061708763)

------
billconan
this is one of the famous books

[https://www.amazon.com/My-Country-People-Lin-
Yutang/dp/80878...](https://www.amazon.com/My-Country-People-Lin-
Yutang/dp/8087830881/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1519794567&sr=1-1&keywords=My+Country+and+My+People)

but it was written long time ago. not sure how much is still relevant.

------
CyberFonic
National Geographic put out a book on China and its history a few years ago.
Your local library might have a copy. The one in our family has started
falling apart from all the browsing that it has been subjected to.

